# How to get Silicon out of carpet



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I got black silicon on my living room carpet (I was building tanks while watching TV). Will someone help save my marriage and tell me how to get it out of the carpet? Thanks!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Josh,
I can't help with getting it out but maybe you could tell your wife your not the only one who has put it in. I did this exact same thing last weekend and have not atempted to get it out yet. I figured it should dry first but this may be a mistake.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

David, you got my hopes up! I saw I had a reply only to find out that you don't know. I wiped it up immediately, but it left a black stain. Maybe once it fully cures, I can rub it out? I dunno.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Ohh, anybody know how to get great stuff out of the carpet? :roll: 

Luke


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

dude great sfuff.......you're in trouble.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Lol, i got as much off the surface as I could, but now the top of the carpet is all hard and rigid in that spot... :? 

Luke


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

I had the same problem in my last apartment. Was making a tank and a little got on the carpet. I tried almost everything. I ended up taking a hit on my security deposit. Good luck.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Get new carpet?
Sorry I can't be more helpful.
I was super careful when I was siliconing and great stuffing, and luckily, only got a little great stuff on some wood furniture, and i was able to pick it off.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

all in how much you want to spend.

let it dry.

go for the comb first, might just combe out when dry.

as a window tinter, i own a steamer for removing the adhesive left over form cheap tint job removals, so i can retint them,

that damn steamer has soo many uses, ive gotten great stuff out of carpet with it.

they are about a 100 bucks, but you'll use it all the time.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

That is amazing that you were able to get great stuff out. Do you have a brand and model and possible picture or link?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Ok, back to the topic at hand. How do I get silicon out of my carpet?


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

pastorjosh said:


> Ok, back to the topic at hand. How do I get silicon out of my carpet?


i recently got black silicon on my light carpet in my room. i dont know how much you got on the carpet but i got a pea size glob on mine. i scuffed it with my foot before i realised it. but...i got it completely out.

so assuming its not a huge amount, i got as much as possible out using a paper towel. i then saturated the area with rubbing alcohol (isopropyl) a lil rubbing and BAM! it completely released from the fibers. it didnt make it go away, but it released all the lil pieces and i just brushed them out and vaccumd.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Look on the tube, I'm pretty sure there is a chemical you can by that dissolves it. Good luck!

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.sharkcompany.com/shark/produ ... se+Catalog)&MSCSProfile=983BB0CC620F5E6D8FDE26829663AF160E713349936980BFE6B3E0EDCC32AE7204B1D961C37F15D37895ABE26493132CDFBA04C163F90B28C4D9B3E6054D25345E09B898699BF32FAA2EBB6615BDDFC34CF6CD1525567FF7F440AA4A9C014BF4DD574CB2162EB70B24CAC7134BF687A0940EFBBC08D609B2384A57012C83A401BEDBAD2FD7F8868E

hows that for a big ol link, i found a more base model at home depot w/out as many attachments, for cheaper.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

> Ok, back to the topic at hand. How do I get silicon out of my carpet?


OK so from your experience do you think that steamer will get out the silicon? And thanks for getting the link.


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont know how you do that in the USA but here in the Netherlands ill buy the most beautiful flowers and take her out for a dinner...... 

I had the same problem but i used transparant silicon and it fell on a black carpet. I just cut some fibers out, nobody noticed!!

Good luck!!


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I think what we should all do here i call our mothers. I know my mother can get any stain of anything. One time i told her that my Auratus had black spots, and the next day he was all green  .


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

once the silicone has hardened, yes. 

the steamer should help saturate the carpet with moisture, while the heat breaks down the bond, and the pressure will blast it out.

youll have loose silicone boogers left over, but they should just vaccume up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Josh,
Before you go and spend $160 on somthing that might not work, if you have any left over carpet, or a closet to take it out of, or even cut a peice out from under some furniture..., (well lets hope you have some extra carpet scraps :lol: ). You can get a Carpet Installer to cut out the bad and plug in the good, for probly $50 or what ever there min service charge is. To bad I'm in Illinois, or I would have done it for a discount on that last purchase I just made from you.
Just wanted to give you another option.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Push a cupboard out the way of a covered piece of carpet, cut, paste then place siliconed carpet back under cupboard. voilla. fixed carpet!

N.B. Mouse takes no responisbility for loss of spouse or ejection of amphibians.


----------



## Jenjo (Nov 27, 2020)

I've just got a fresh black silicone spillage out by taking most of it up with kitchen roll then dabbing it with a cotton wool pad with nail varnish remover on!!!


----------

